# People who live or work near takeaways are twice as likely to be obese  Read more:



## Gael (Mar 16, 2014)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/a...e-work-near-takeaways-twice-likely-obese.html


----------



## Falcon (Mar 16, 2014)

They are like the animal "fattening yards" in Chicago or Omaha. They can have all hey can eat just before

they enter the slaughter house, led by a "Judas goat".......a la "Donald McDonald".


----------



## Falcon (Mar 16, 2014)

Or is it RONald ?  I fergit which.


----------



## Gael (Mar 16, 2014)

Falcon said:


> Or is it RONald ?  I fergit which.



:eeew: Well, I recall where we lived in the US a Ponderosa was nearby and they would  waddle in and proceed to gorge on the all you can eat for one price deal. Scary.


----------



## oakapple (Sep 14, 2014)

We have no take aways at all in or near the village I live in. Sometimes think it would be nice, when I am tired, to pop out and bring a meal home. Not often of course, just now and then.Obesity is a real problem in some countries now.


----------



## Twixie (Sep 14, 2014)

I work in the meat industry..I remember the ''Judas goat'' long ago..


----------



## rkunsaw (Sep 15, 2014)

It seems most places these days have the all you can eat buffets. Everyone tries to make sure they get their moneys worth. 

My wife and I both can and do cook so we rarely eat out.


----------

